# NCD - Barefaced Bass Big Twin 2 Gen 3



## Mwoit (Aug 6, 2015)

Specs: Barefaced Bass - Big Twin 2

Not had much time to run it nor crank it loud but it sounds great. It's incredibly clear and super light. I was shocked how easy it was to lift it.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Aug 6, 2015)

That is lovely. Nice Dingwall too.


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 6, 2015)

HaMMerHeD said:


> That is lovely. Nice Dingwall too.



Thanks dude. You can find the NBD thread here.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 7, 2015)

Barefaced posse!

I run a Gen 2 Compact. Great cabs. Very clear and mindbendingly loud.


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 9, 2015)

hairychris said:


> Barefaced posse!
> 
> I run a Gen 2 Compact. Great cabs. Very clear and mindbendingly loud.



Cheers man. Playing a show at the end of the month with it - looking forward to the results!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Aug 9, 2015)

Mwoit said:


> Thanks dude. You can find the NBD thread here.



Oh, I remember it. Wenge is my favorite.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 10, 2015)

Mwoit said:


> Cheers man. Playing a show at the end of the month with it - looking forward to the results!


Cool.

Not gigged mine but it's used weekly at rehearsal.

I've got it paired with a GK MB800 which puts out 500w at 8 ohms. Stupidly loud, and weighs about 17kg total for amp & cab. Totally bonkers.

I haven't done a NGD for all this on here so may take some decent photos at some point.

I'm also on basschat btw, hehe.


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 12, 2015)

Can't wait to use it now. Not even had a chance to crank either!

Ah, sweet. I don't use basschat often but the buy / sell section is mad. Here's the respective NCD on basschat.

NCD - Barefaced Bass Big Twin 2 Gen 3 - Basschat


----------



## hairychris (Aug 12, 2015)

Mwoit said:


> Can't wait to use it now. Not even had a chance to crank either!
> 
> Ah, sweet. I don't use basschat often but the buy / sell section is mad. Here's the respective NCD on basschat.
> 
> NCD - Barefaced Bass Big Twin 2 Gen 3 - Basschat



Haha, yeah, I saw that thread after this one. Thought that it looked familiar...

I bought my EBMM USA Sub 5 and Barefaced from the forum. It's definitely a great resource if you're a UK bassist! I wouldn't have found out about either of my purchases, or about lightweight amps, before joining up.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 5, 2015)

Finally got to try it this out in the studio and live.

The clarity and loudness from this cab is INSANE. Highly recommended. The cab's lightness took everyone off guard.


----------

